# Hauseigene Steuerungen



## doublecee (6 Juli 2008)

Tach zusammen,
mich als nicht-siemens-jünger würde es mal interessieren, wer hier so an hauseigenen sachen arbeitet (steuerung, regelung, etc.) ...wenn was sind eure erfahrungen bei der entwicklung, softwareumgebung, usability, blabla.

grüße

CC


----------



## Hawk (6 Juli 2008)

ich habe einen bekannten, der hat seine komplette rollo-steuerung im haus über logo laufen.
das gute stück passt wunderbar in einen sicherungsverteiler, es werden nur steuerleitungen zu den tastern gebraucht ohne viel kreuzschaltungen und co...
weiter hat er die möglichkeit zeitgesteuert das komplette objekt zu bedienen...
sicher ne bessere und saubere lösung gegenüber diesen  automaten die man sich zu den rollos kaufen kann wo man dann jeden einzeln programmieren/einstellen muss.

weiter hat seine lösung auch den vorteil, dass er jederzeit das programm ändern kann.

mit einem starter-kit hat man das gröbste zusammen, datenkabel, software und hardware, die zusatzmodule sind relativ preisgünstig.

auf einer siemensschulung hab ich mit jemanden gesprochen, der ein grundwasserproblem hat und die steuerung der punpen über ne S7-200 laufen lässt, wie weit er dass aber aufgebaut hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Juli 2008)

hallo,
ein kollege hat die funksachen von elv, ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## zotos (6 Juli 2008)

Ich denke es geht nicht um eine Hausautomation sondern um Steuerungen die nicht von der Stange (also Drittanbieter) sind.

Eigene Steuerungen auf µC Basis oder so.

@Lorenz2512: Das sind doch die Sachen die Du so gerne magst ;o)


----------



## doublecee (6 Juli 2008)

ja genau ...meinte eher die "nicht von der stange"


----------



## chrismon (7 Juli 2008)

*CAN@HOME Link*

Hallo allerseits!

Dies hier könnte sowas sein was du suchst.

http://www.canathome.de/

Gruss Simonhttp://www.canathome.de


----------



## doublecee (7 Juli 2008)

hab mich doch wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt ...nochma anders  
--> wenn ihr nicht unbedingt bei siemens oder rockwell arbeitet sondern bei ´xy´ ...wird dann bei eurem arbeitgeber energie in die entwicklung eigener steuerungen (z.b. xy-plc ) gesteckt??? wenn ja was sind die erfahrungen dabei???

ich möchte zuhause nichts automatisieren!!!

greetz


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo doublecee,
ich komme aus der Holzbearbeitung da war es früher üblich das die Maschinenbauer eigene Steuerungen entwickelt haben oder von kleinen Elektronikfirmen entwickeln lassen haben und diese in kombination mit herkömlichen SPS in die Maschine gebaut. Das ist allerdings rückläufig ich kennen eigendlich nur noch einen großen der eine eigene SPS hat sich aber auch schon auf andere Systeme setzt wie Beckhoff. Dieser Hersteller heißt Homag seine SPS ist für den Serienmaschinenbau genial und läuft mit einen OS9 Betriebssystem.
Da liegt der hacken, die Welt will Windows und so ist der gezwungen wie gesagt ander Systeme wie Beckhoff nach außen als HMI einzusetzen. Unterlagert setzt er seine kleine SPS als dezentrale Steuerungen ein um nicht ganz auf sein Know-How zu verzichten.
Mit der einführung des PC gegen vorher OS9 hat er sich von 3S einen eigene Software entwickeln lassen um auf IEC zu kommen.
Jetzt klagen die Service-Leute das sie zur Fehlerdiagnose nicht Minuten wie früher sondern Stunden benötigen und im Hause darüber leise nachgedacht wird ob nicht ein teil der Maschinen wieder auf die alte Technik umgestellt werden soll.

Bei vielen anderen Herstellern ist es so das bei den die Hardware jetzt langsam wegstirbt und wir schon einige umbauten getätigt haben von Hersteller eigenbau auf Standart Steuerungen wie Siemens. Viele Kunden sitzen auf heißen Kohlen das ihre Steuerung den nächsten Tag nicht überlebt und dann die ganze Produktion steht, weil es einfach für den eigenbau kein ersatz gibt.

Also es gibt Pro und Contra........


----------



## Maxl (7 Juli 2008)

Ich kann das nur in einer ähnlichen Weise wiedergeben.

Speziell im Holzbereich waren früher Eigenbau-Steuerungen und Eigenbau-Platinen für Spezialanwendungen üblich. Firmen die mir hier auf Anhieb einfallen sind Homag und Costa.
Aber auch bei diesen Firmen hat ein Umdenkprozess eingesetzt. So setzt beispielweise Homag vermehrt auf CoDeSys, von Costa kann man heute problemlos (gegen Aufpreis) eine S7-Steuerung erhalten.

Wir selber sind auch im Maschinenbau tätig, wobei wir eher auf Sondermaschinen spezialisiert sind. In unserem Bereich kristallisiert sich aber eher ein anderer Trend heraus: Standard-Hardware und herstellerspezifische Software.
Bei uns bedeutet das z.B., dass wir für unsere CNC-Roboter Standard-Hardware (von der Stange) einsetzen, uns allerdings eine Programmierumgebung ausgesucht haben, welche extrem offen ist und uns alle Freiheiten lässt - in unserem Beispiel stellt uns die Software die Echtzeitumgebung, die IO-Umgebung, einen rudimentären CNC-Kern und den C-Compiler zur Verfügung. Alles andere ist entweder selbstentwickelt, oder aus Programmen vom Hardware-Hersteller zusammengebaut.

Ein anderes Beispiel ist die Antriebstechnik. Wir setzen seit Jahren auf Antriebe von SEW - die Programmierumgebung IPOS ist ein sehr leistungsfähiges Tool welches viele Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellt. So kommt es z.B., dass SEW für die Standardapplikationen (sprich: fertige IPOS-Programme) Buspositionierung, Restwegpositionierung, Modulo und Tabellenpositionierung keine einheitliche SPS-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt.
Wir setzen ein selbstentwickeltes Programm ein, welches alle benötigten Funktionen über eine einheitliche Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt - die Entwicklung läuft nun schrittweise seit 9 Jahren - und noch immer taucht Potential für was neues auf.


Wie mein Vorredner Reparatur schon bemerkte, ist es katastrophal für einen Produktionsbetrieb, wenn er plötzlich für eine Maschine keine Ersatz-Eigenbauplatinen mehr erhält. Zum Glück haben die Maschinenbauer mehr und mehr Einsehen mit der Problematik, und setzen eben auf Hardware von der Stange. Das Know-How lässt sich mittels Software immer noch schützen.
Das ganze geht noch weiter: Konzepte, wie sie z.B. B&R anbietet, erlauben sogar, dass ein Maschinenhersteller seine Software mit Hardware "von der Stange" verdongelt - das geht soweit, dass man nur Module "von der Stange" einsetzen kann, welche vom Maschinenhersteller ausdrücklich dafür freigeschaltet wurden.

Also wie man sieht, haben hier die Maschinenhersteller auch mit Hardware-von-der-Stange genug Speilraum, ohne auf Eigenentwicklungen setzen zu müssen.


mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2008)

meingott, es ist erschreckend was hier alles zu doof zum lesen ist... 

also, ich persönlich bin ein absoluter gegner von sowas, erst recht in der heutigen zeit. es gibt genug gängig systeme.
wäre ich maschinenbetreiber, dann wäre sowas für mich ein absolutes NOGO! wenn überhaupt dann nur wenn der lieferant mir bei seinem leben versichert das er mich auch nach 20 jahren noch mit ersatzteilen und vor allem mit servicepersonal das den alten schrott noch beherrscht versorgen kann...


ich habe mal kurz bei einer firma reingeschaut, die hatten was selbsentwickeltes. vor einigen jahren sind die aber zumindest von ihrer hardware weg, und haben irh steuerungssystem auf eine soft-sps portiert die sie auf beckhoff hardware laufen liessen...
vor einem guten jahre habe sie dann auch sofwareseitig auf beckhoff umgestellt.

ich habe das damals schon nicht verstanden...

ich verlange sicher nicht das in jeder kaffeemaschine standartkomponenten von siemens oder sonst wem sein müssen. aber im industriellen sondermschinenbau hat dieses gebastel definitiv keine daseinsberechtigung.

ich habe bei uns schon alleine bei zuvielen standartkomponenten die hosen voll, es gibt neben siemens noch viele andere die ebeso weit verbreitet sind, aber ich will den ganzen kram nicht haben. ab dem tag wo ich mir so ein display oder so einen fu EINMAL eingebaut habe, da bin ich mindestens die nächsten 20 jahre damit verheiratet. die reinen ersatzteile sind das kleinere problem, aber dann noch ein programmiersystem (die software und die verostete hardware auf der der kram noch läuft) die schnittstellenkabel und vor allem das personal dafür zu haben - NEIN!

also ich sehe abgesehen von preis überhaupt keinen vorteil darin.
wenn siemens zu langsam oder zu teuer ist, dann gibt es noch genug andere (große) hersteller die auch hübsche steuerungen haben.

wenn es dann unbdingt sein muss, dann meinetwegen die eigene hardware und darauf eine rt von 3s aufsetzen, dann ist wenigestens später die portierbarkeit möglich - aber eine daseinsbereichtigung hat das für mich auch nicht.

eine echte und ggf. preiswerte alternative für kleinserien wo die sps sich einfach nicht rechnet, ist zb der kram von www.wilke.de sowas lasse ich mir dann vielleicht noch gefallen. aber das rad komplett neu erfinden muss echt nicht sein...

in welcher branche bist du denn? ich meine das du dich überhaupt getraust über sowas nachzudenken? die meisten hier werden (leider) von ihren kunden bereits vor die türe gesezt wenn sie mal etwas zu laut an andere steuerungshersteller als "siemens" denken, und denkst über einen eigene steuerung nach...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo Markus,
ich bin kein gegner von den eigenen Steuerungen, wir leben unter anderen davon wenn wir Sie austauschen €€€€€€.

Aber jetzt zu der von mir genanten Fa. Homag die betreiben immer noch ihre eigene Steuerung, die haben nur einen PC darüber gesetzt wegen Windows, die meisten Kunden haben es nur leider nicht gemerkt.

Ich persönlich fand die Homag-Steuerung genial, viel besser als z.b. Siemens obwohl wir Siemens einbauen und verkaufen. Die Homag baut das ja bestimmt schon über 30 Jahre und wie gesagt die bereuen den Schritt zu den Standart Steuerungen. Ihre Steuerung war einfach für ihr Produkt zugeschnitten.


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich sagte ja es gibt pro und contra....


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> aber ich sagte ja es gibt pro und contra....


 
vor 10-20 jahren gab es vielleicht noch einiges an "pro", sicher waren noch keine standartsteuerungen verfügbar die die notwendige performance und den funktionsumfang für jeden bieten konnten...

ich denke heutzutage gibt es eigentlich nur noch "contra"


----------



## Question_mark (8 Juli 2008)

*Was soll das denn ???*

Hallo,



			
				doublecee schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau ...meinte eher die "nicht von der stange"



Die Konsequenzen aus diesem Gedanken kann ich gerne darlegen : Wenn ich einem Kunden aus der Industrie so etwas anbieten würde, kann ich in Kürze Insolvenz beantragen und habe keine Kunden mehr ....
Die Vorteile der Standardkomponenten liegen z.B. bei Siemens in der kurzfristigen, weltweiten Verfügbarkeit und Standardisierung incl. Produktsupport. Und natürlich in der weltweiten Verbreitung, incl. Unterstützung durch dieses und andere Foren). Was soll ich mit einer Garagenfirma, die Ihre Produkte in der Doppelgarage zusammenlötet und ich froh sein muss, wenn der Entwickler gerade mal nüchtern ist ...
Ich kenne einige Firmen aus dem Bereich der Maschinenhersteller, die haben tatsächlich geglaubt, das Potential für eigenen Entwicklungen im Hause (mit Unterstützung der Garagenbuden) zu haben. Es hat zwar ein paar Jahre gedauert, aber nach mehreren hundert Millionen Umsatz p.a. hat es nur noch ca. 3 Jahre bis zur Insolvenz gedauert. 
Und alles nur, weil ein, zwei oder drei Oberschlaue in der E-Abteilung die Ambitionen hatten, die S5 durch unzählige, über die ganze Maschine verteilte Microprocessoren von einem Garagenhersteller zu ersetzen. So haben 3 Oberschlaue das ganze beherrscht und nach Ihren Wünschen kontrolliert, den Markt ignoriert und die Firma in den Ruin getrieben. 
Aber was soll es, ist nicht mein Problem ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## OHGN (8 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> .....
> ich denke heutzutage gibt es eigentlich nur noch "contra"


"contra" aus Sicht des  Kunden vielleicht.
Aus Sicht des Anlagen- oder Maschienenherstellers hat es sicher seine Vorteile, wenn einem nicht jeder einigermaßen bewanderte Automatisierungstechniker in die Karten gucken kann.
Sonst würde ja z.B. auch die Automobilindustrie für all' ihre elektronischen Systeme Standardsteuerungen verwenden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2008)

...ach ja da fällt mir auch etwas zu Kontra ein.
wir mussten eine Maschinenstrasse umstellen die unser Wettbewerber vor ca. 10 Jahren von wirklich "Garagen-Technik" auf Moderne Steuerungstechnik eines etwas größeren Hersteller mit Welt umspannenden Vetriebsnetz umgestellt hat.

So jetzt kommen wir ins Spiel, die Maschinenstraße wurde zu eine andere Firma verkauft (unseren Kunden), also bauten wir die Maschinenstrasse ab und der neue Kunde wollte ein paar Komponenten (Förderstrecken) aus der Strasse nehmen. Für uns war da die Aufgabe Softwareänderung weil ein paar dezentrale Stationen aus der Kette mussten. Wir setzten uns mit dem Hersteller der Steuerung in Verbindung der rein zufällig 10KM Luftlinie von uns entfernt ansäsig ist. Dort stellte sich heraus das in der ganzen Firma nur noch 2 Mann da sind die diese alte Technik beherschen. Die waren natürlich nicht greifbar weil Sie bei anderen Kunden fest waren,
und uns gesagt wurde das die Steuerung doch schon wirklich sehr alt sei und beim Hersteller nicht mehr gepflegt wird....

Mit Mühe und Not haben wir es dann doch hinbekommen.

Der Hersteller der Maschinensteuerung heißt "Beckhoff".

Ich möchte damit sagen das es bei den großen auch nicht immer alles so toll ist....


----------



## doublecee (8 Juli 2008)

nabend zusammen,
wie ich auf den gedanken komme? ...ich arbeite tag täglich damit  und komme aus dem verpackungsmaschinenbau. hauptsächlich pick&place und top-loading.
entgegen euren statements muss ich sagen, dass wir damit super fahren. wobei ich auch sagen muss das es keine garagentechnik ist sondern schon high-level. von as-i, can, profibus über sercos kann man alles ranhängen und man solls kaum glauben ...es funktioniert  
opc, visu und processing nich zu vergessen 
naja genug werbung gemacht  ...ne auch das statement zum austausch oder maintenace trifft bei uns auch nich zu. bei ausfall oder umbau haben wir da minimale reaktionszeiten - weltweit. dazu hat unsere steuerung ne mtbf von 45 jahren.
das sich da andere heruntergewirtschaftet haben is gut zu glauben. hab auch schon leute erlebt die sich über jahre mit der thematik beschäfftigt hatten und am ende kam ne 200er s7 bei raus die man um die am kiosk kaufen kann. 

greetz 

cc


----------



## Markus (8 Juli 2008)

scheint so als ob euer laden groß genug wäre um sowas zu stemmen...

was ist der grund für die eigene steuerung?


----------



## doublecee (8 Juli 2008)

ja groß is relativ ...800 leute
es entstand eigentlich aus der bekannten not das mechanik einfach elektrik braucht (...wo wir wieder bei der alten diskussion wären hehe)
wir haben auch eigene roboter (2-achser und 4-achser). diese mit konventioneller technik zu betreiben war dann einfach zu unkomfortabel. dazu kommt noch das unser chef n großer indiviualist ist und einfach ma vor 15 jahren das projekt "eigene steuerung" startete. somit enstand ne vollständige sps die sich mittlerweile mit jeder 300er s7 messen kann. gab auch schon verschiedene benchmarks. dazu kommen noch achsmodule um die servos der roboter oder einzelner achsen anzufeuern.
immo sind wir dran den werkzeugwechsel zu automatisieren (wireless werkzeuganschaltung und so späße)


----------



## Markus (8 Juli 2008)

naja um sich mit einer 300er zu messen muss man nix können... 

wann wurde das projekt gestartet?

wäre es heute zumindest aus technischer sicht nicht mit standtkomponenten machbar?

lohnt sich sowas? immerhin werden einige leute mit der entwicklung betraut sein, und die karten löten sich auch nicht von selbst.


gab es da noch nie probleme beim kunden? kundenvorschriften?


----------



## doublecee (8 Juli 2008)

ja ok da is was dran  
kla ist es vom grundprinzip möglich nur wenn ich hier ab und zu lese was z.b. manche für probleme mit indradrive haben. da haben wir unsere maske ...motorenparameter rein ...ablauf programmiert ...fertsch. bedingungen oder andere signale kann ich direkt von der sps an die achsen schicken. indraworks kommt wenn überhaupt nur zum zug wenn wirklich ma was so richtig in die hecke geht. also von daher schon annehmbar.
von unsren kunden u.a. sehr namhafte, wird das ganze sehr gut angenommen. ist auch zertifiziert nach alles reglen der kunst  ..null problemo
so als schwäbische firma haben wir uns natürlich gleich ne hardware-schmiede unter die nägel gerissen die das zusammenstricken erledigt.
>

[/html]


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2008)

@doublecee:
heißt die Steuerung zufällig VMS?


----------



## doublecee (9 Juli 2008)

zufällig jop


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2008)

Schöne Maschinen baut Ihr da!


----------



## doublecee (9 Juli 2008)

danke danke  ...haste mehr damit zu tun?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Juli 2008)

Meine Ex-Firma war mal am überlegen, Maschinen von Euch zu kaufen, hat sich dann aber leider anders entschieden. Als Aktiengesellschaft muß es kurzfristig billig sein, egal wenn man dann billige Maschinen kauft und dann kurze Zeit später wieder umbaut und investiert, der Wasserkopf will ja auch langfristig seinen Arbeitsplatz sichern.


----------

